# Best C++ Compiler?



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

So, I am on cprogramming.com learning about compilers, but there are a few choices... I have played with Dev-C++ but it has not been able to work with some of the projects I opened with it. Aparently the projects are using libraries that only Microsoft's compiler has. Would that be reason enough to go with Microsoft's compiler? This is in regards to game engines running on Win32. Here are the choices:

Code::Blocks and MINGW
Borlandr 
Dev-C++ and Digital Mars

If the one you swear by is not listed, please mention it.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Personally I'd pick gcc/g++ on a Linux/*BSD/Mac OS X box. That's what I'd use for any personal projects.

On Windows, I'd still probably go with MinGW and an IDE like NetBeans or Eclipse if you really want an IDE (Dev-C++ and Code::Blocks should work fine too). I personally like Vim (gVim on Windows) as a text editor (I use it instead of an IDE for a large portion of my programming). MinGW is free, but Digital Mars does not look free. You might be able to use the compiler included in Visual C++ Express.

What kind of libraries only come with Microsoft's product? I'd expect them to have all the libraries available for use with other compilers, but you'd need to configure the compile/linking options for whatever you use. You might want to check if you can download the libraries (possibly Microsoft's download site).


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------

